# Bought90ez-go Cart For $800 And It Works!!!



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Just bought an electric 1990 EZ Go golf cart. It drives fine but need a little TLC and some 'mods'. However it does make a little noise like the rear end needs a gear oil service. It has a top too.However the most important thing is it has drink holders.








I'll try to get some pics.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We need to see pics









Thor


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thor said:


> We need to see pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Ya !! PICS







CONGRATS !!!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Cool.

Now you need to paint that bad boy up like Grave Digger or Dale Jr.

Then roll around Bethpage and drive your dog to the dog walk area!!!!

Sounds like you got a really good deal on the cart.

If I find one at a good price, I will buy it.

Tim


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Shes in fair to good shape.She needs a little love. And you are right. You can spend a bundle on GC and really 'bling' them out. However,I dont think the wife will let me do too much. I would like to give it a makeover with new rims and tires.Maybe an enclosure.I could go on and on.


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

I bought it for the wife because of her leg condition. Did I mention that it has FOUR cup holders.Thats important!!


----------

